# compreender/perceber/entender



## alahay

Oi,

Do you understand?
compreendes, percebes ou entendes?

I understand what you're saying.
eu compreendo, percebo ou entendo o que estas a dizer?

Obrigado,
Al


----------



## matthawk127

They're all correct, but I think "entender" is the most common.


----------



## Outsider

As três traduções estão certas em Portugal. No Brasil, creio que "perceber" significa "notar, aperceber-se de".


----------



## reka39

Hello! In a exercise (PtE) it is written (the exercise concerns algum/nada/todo...) : "Perceberste alguma coisa? Não, não percebi nada". Is this "percerber" linked with the way in which somebody talk (because it's too fast, his Portuguese is not good, his voice is not loud..) or are they referring to one's ability to understand the context of a conversation? Thank you!


----------



## marta12

Podem estar a falar tanto de uma coisa como de outra.
Mas penso, que é mais comum, se for dito por portugueses, que se estejam a referir a _perceber o contexto do assunt_o.
E cá em Porugal o mais comum é usar o verbo _perceber_, embora, como disse o Outsider, todos sejam sinónimos.


----------



## uchi.m

marta12 said:


> Podem estar a falar tanto de uma coisa como de outra.
> Mas penso, que é mais comum, se for dito por portugueses, que se estejam a referir a _perceber o contexto do assunt_o.
> E cá em Porugal o mais comum é usar o verbo _perceber_, embora, como disse o Outsider, todos sejam sinónimos.


Ora pois, martita! E existe conversa sem contexto, por acaso? Sem contexto, não tem conversa... a não ser que se deduza alguma coisa pelo tom de voz ou pela expressão facial de quem fala.


----------



## Dona Chicória

Sim, Out , no Brasil, perceber é usado para notar, dar-se conta, aperceber-se.

"Não percebi a chegada dele"."Nem percebi que a maré subia!" 
Compreender e entender são quase sinônimos.
E temos ouvir, para a questão do som.
- Você entendeu o que ele falou?
- Não, pois nem ouvi direito: o som ficava indo e voltando.


----------



## marta12

Olá Uchi!

Não percebi o que disse, Uchi. Eu não falei em _contexto de conversa_


----------



## uchi.m

marta12 said:


> Olá Uchi!
> 
> Não percebi o que disse, Uchi. Eu não falei em _contexto de conversa_


Sim, me desculpe, você disse _contexto do assunto_. E eu, por extensão, entendi _contexto da conversa _​porque a única coisa com assunto em um diálogo é a conversa, é o próprio diálogo.


----------



## marta12

Não, não é Uchi

Os diálogos versam sobre assuntos, que qualquer um que faça parte da conversa pode não perceber o contexto do assunto versado no diálogo.


----------



## Istriano

Também usamos o verbos *sacar*.


----------



## uchi.m

marta12 said:


> Não, não é Uchi
> 
> Os diálogos versam sobre assuntos, que qualquer um que faça parte da conversa pode não perceber o contexto do assunto versado no diálogo.


Mas há como versar mais de um assunto por conversa? Só se houver conversa paralela, o que não seria o caso de alahay


----------



## marta12

Claro que há como versar mais de um assunto por conversa. Uma conversa pode versar sobre vários asuntos, mesmo que seja um de cada vez, não?


----------



## uchi.m

marta12 said:


> Claro que há como versar mais de um assunto por conversa. Uma conversa pode versar sobre vários asuntos, mesmo que seja um de cada vez, não?


Mas no momento do "não percebi", isto é, quando a pessoa que está em dúvida lança a pergunta, quantos assuntos existem na conversa?


----------



## marta12

Um só Uchi


----------



## uchi.m

marta12 said:


> Um só Uchi


Ai, meu deus, você está tentando enlouquecer alguém


----------



## marta12

Mais uma vez não percebi a sua resposta, Uchi.
O melhor é explicar.


----------



## Alentugano

marta12 said:


> Mais uma vez não percebi a sua resposta, Uchi.
> O melhor é explicar.


Não é por nada, mas essa troca de galhardetes está começando a roçar o _nonsense_!


----------



## uchi.m

Alentugano said:


> Não é por nada, mas essa troca de galhardetes está começando a roçar o _nonsense_!


Já roçou, bateu, deu ré, bateu de novo e atravessou


----------



## Istriano

Em Portugal vocês usam _perceber _também nas frases como ''eu não entendo nada de fotografia''?


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> Em Portugal vocês usam _perceber _também nas frases como ''eu não entendo nada de fotografia''?


 Claro que sim!


----------



## marta12

Sim lstriano, é  pelo menos o mais comum.


----------



## reka39

Olá! Obrigada pela ajuda. Por isso eu posso dizer: "não percebo/compreendo/entendo a diferença entre estes verbos", certo?


----------



## breezeofwater

Sim rekka, em PTP entender e perceber são são sinonimos. >> Globalmente transmitem a noção de "ter a perceção (de algo) por meio dos sentidos ou da intuição". >>> A unica nuance pode ser o verbo "compreender" que pode adoptar um sentido mais profundo de compreensão de um pensamento, uma mentalidade, um estado de espirito, de alcançar um entendimento com inteligência (com mais pesquisa ou esforço), mas ainda assim ocorre que seja mais ou menos utilizado espontâneamente com sentido de enterder/perceber. >>>> Ja agora uma expressão tipicamente portuguesa (pelo menos em Portugal) "Não perceber patavina de", ou seja, não perceber/entender coisa nenhuma, nada de nada.  >BW


----------



## Istriano

A gente fala: _não entender (bu)lhufas_


----------



## breezeofwater

Istriano said:


> A gente fala: _não entender (bu)lhufas_


Istri em PTP coloquial (tendência um tanto ao quanto juvenil...) também dizemos "não perceber népia"  >BW


----------



## reka39

Outsider said:


> As três traduções estão certas em Portugal. No Brasil, creio que "perceber" significa "notar, aperceber-se de".



For example, take the sentence: 'I notice a mistake in this translation'. Would you say that a Brazilian would use 'perceber' and a Portuguese 'notar'? Thanks!!


----------



## Istriano

In Brazil we are more likely to use _notar _or _reparar _in this particular case.


----------



## anaczz

Istriano said:


> In Brazil we are more likely to use _notar _or _reparar _in this particular case.



Alguns exemplos do uso de perceber no Brasil:
Só hoje percebi que você usa lentes de contato.
De repente percebi que estava sozinha na sala.
Se você prestar atenção, vai perceber que ele tem um ligeiro sotaque do sul.


----------



## reka39

anaczz said:


> Alguns exemplos do uso de perceber no Brasil:
> Só hoje percebi que você usa lentes de contato.
> De repente percebi que estava sozinha na sala.
> Se você prestar atenção, vai perceber que ele tem um ligeiro sotaque do sul.



Thanks for the examples. In all these sentences fits 'our' _notare_.


----------



## Denis555

breezeofwater said:


> Ja agora uma expressão tipicamente portuguesa (pelo menos em Portugal) "Não perceber patavina de", ou seja, não perceber/entender coisa nenhuma, nada de nada.  >BW



Essa expressão também é usada no Brasil!
*Não entender patavina*:

http://br.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090430144421AASoayB

http://www.brasilescola.com/curiosidades/nao-entendo-patavina.htm

http://guiadoestudante.abril.com.br/estudar/historia/entender-patavina-435128.shtml


----------



## anaczz

reka39 said:


> Thanks for the examples. In all these sentences fits 'our' _notare_.


Sim, mesmo em português, poderia ter usado "notar" em todas essas frases.


----------



## Dymn

Em português de Portugal, qual é o verbo mais comum quando falamos do que deduzimos de uma situação, sem ter a certeza, pode-se usar tanto _perceber _quanto _entender_?

Por exemplo:
_I understand that you have a package for me.
Percebo que tens um pacote para mim.
Entendo que tens um pacote para mim._

Ambas estão correctas?


----------



## Carfer

_'Perceber_', nessa situação, não. _'Entender_', no contexto estrito de uma dedução a partir de elementos de informação pouco claros, poderia ser, mas é raro. O mais comum é _'julgar/crer_' _('julgo/creio/ que tens um pacote para mim')_,  '_parecer_'_('parece-me que tens um pacote para mim). _


----------



## fabricio gaucho

Das três opções apresentadas, utilizo mais o verbo "entender".


----------

